# 3 Adults in Northwest Indiana



## Fran_E (Dec 22, 2006)

They are in the same shelter that I posted about last month. The shelter is NOT rescue friendly, so I can only say that it is located in Nortwest Indiana. They do allow one rescue to come and pull from them, no one else. 
They just had 3 adult shepherds come in, they are released NOW. They don't have much time and can be put down at anytime. 

So, here is the info I have

This is Major, he is about 4 years old, friendly and good with other dogs.










Sarge, also 4 years old and friendly and good with other dogs.










and Murphy, 2 years old and friendly and good with other dogs.










All 3 came in together and were owner surrendered. 

If anyone can help please email either [email protected] or [email protected] 

Since they were owner surrenders the shelter is not required to hold them and they can be put down at any time. The shelter is full so time is very limited.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

they are all gorgeous but sarge is stunning


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Need help desperately...little chance!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I am in NW Indiana and will pull or transport for a reputable rescue if needed. [email protected]


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

oops i just re-read and i guess they only let the rescue people listed above pull. i can still help with transport if needed.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

The rescue group that use to pull is no longer doing rescue.


----------



## Fran_E (Dec 22, 2006)

Not sure which group you are referring to, the group that the shelter allows in is CPR Fund out of Lowell Indiana, they are very active in rescue but very short of fosters.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Melody from this board had a rescue in Indiana not sure of the name. She has stoped doing rescue now as she needed a break and she pulled alot of dogs and saved them.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

we are right next to chicago. help!!!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Any update on these 3?


----------



## Fran_E (Dec 22, 2006)

A quick update on these 3 that are in extreme need.

The rescue group has POSSIBLE (Possibly only) placements for Major and Murphy. 

As of this writing no one has come forward for Sarge, and the placements for the other 2 are by no means definite. 

So, if anyone can help time is very limited.


----------



## Fran_E (Dec 22, 2006)

Update Neither Murphy or Sarge have been placed, time is now very limited.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

can anyone please help?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Fran_E (Dec 22, 2006)

Okay, I just got the last call email.

Sarge and Major have been placed. Murphy has not, and like I said, the last call email is pretty much the end of the line. 

So, if anyone has a spot for him don't wait. He has no time left.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh... help the pretty blanket/bi-color back !


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

begging for help


----------



## Fran_E (Dec 22, 2006)

We are located very near Chicago. CindyM has been kind enough to offer help with transport and of course I will help also. 

Southern Michigan, Northern Illinois and of course, Indiana is not a far trip. 

I know the picture is not the best, but he looks like a beautiful dog that just needs help.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## nova (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone have the link to the shelter?? a # to call and sponsor>?

If I can pay for him,can anyone go and get him??
pm me, let me know asap!


----------



## nova (Sep 25, 2008)

sent emails..I will keep posted everyone..crossing fingers


----------



## nova (Sep 25, 2008)

Great News!! Dawn said he is being pulled tomorow by a rescue!







HUGE thnx to the rescue group!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

thank you so much for finding out - GREAT NEWS!!!


----------



## Fran_E (Dec 22, 2006)

Yep, I just got home and saw it in my emails. If it is someone from this board, I just want to shout out the biggest THANK YOU!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Yea!!! what a great ending


----------

